# Jannero Pargo



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets and Pargo's agent have been in contact and they say the interest is "mutual".

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/05/new_orleans_hornets_talking_wi.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm far from a Pargo fan.Truth is I was fine with letting him go,but only if you replaced him with some backcourt production.Unfortunately without Pargo they had absolutely no production off the bench.If you can get him for a reasonable price that's great,but you still can't depend upon him as much as the hornets did his last season with them.They still need more punch off the bench and in the backcourt.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I celebrated the departure of Pargo from the Hornets, but I too thought they would look elsewhere for backcourt production on the bench. Unfortunately, that never happened. The only way I would want him back would be if all other options are exhausted first.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Toney Douglas could be the new Pargo...for cheaper


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

how cheap could we get him for? if we are replacing melvin ely with pargo, and getting a big man in the draft, then go for it. The fact is however, pargo really shouldn't be the first player off the bench for us, I don't want to see this team regress whatsoever. This offseason is filled with uncertainty, but if we can bring back a player that was productive in our best season ever and he can still be a legitimate offensive threat, then go for it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> how cheap could we get him for? if we are replacing melvin ely with pargo, and getting a big man in the draft, then go for it. The fact is however, pargo really shouldn't be the first player off the bench for us, *I don't want to see this team regress* whatsoever. This offseason is filled with uncertainty, but if we can bring back a player that was productive in our best season ever and he can still be a legitimate offensive threat, then go for it.


I would like to know what you mean by "regress." If you mean you don't want them to win less games than this year, I have to respectfully disagree. This team should go to all out rebuilding mode as soon as is humanly possible. Chris Paul is 23 now. His prime will be starting in 3 years. If this team doesn't get a MASSIVE infusion of youth and talent by then, they won't contend for a championship in his entire run with the team. That would be a shame for the best point guard of this generation.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I would like to know what you mean by "regress." If you mean you don't want them to win less games than this year, I have to respectfully disagree. This team should go to all out rebuilding mode as soon as is humanly possible. Chris Paul is 23 now. His prime will be starting in 3 years. If this team doesn't get a MASSIVE infusion of youth and talent by then, they won't contend for a championship in his entire run with the team. That would be a shame for the best point guard of this generation.


Pargo will be 30 by the time next season starts. I am agreeing with the fact we need a youth infusion, and if pargo comes back and is our sixth man again, then we are regressing in my mind.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> Pargo will be 30 by the time next season starts. I am agreeing with the fact we need a youth infusion, and if pargo comes back and is our sixth man again, then we are regressing in my mind.


Oh okay I got ya. I would wholeheartedly agree with that assessment.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

The three basic things I want to happen this offseason:

1) Make moves to gain financial flexibilty.

2) Make moves to gain additional draft picks (this year or for future).

3) Actually use our 1st round pick this year instead of selling it away.


It's time to rebuild.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Or the Hornets could just make no moves, lose Pargo to Chicago, lose Bass to Orlando, and watch the rest of the west leave them in the dust.


----------

